# Kindle for PC: Failed to connect with http status code 0



## Charles Stover (Oct 16, 2010)

I keep getting this error (Failed to connect with http status code 0) whenever I try to login/register my Kindle for PC software.

It is not a firewall issue. Google showed it was an error with Amazon's certificates (https://amazon.com gives an invalid certificate error), but there was no working fix. I don't understand why some people can use it and others can't, but I'm one who can't.

Anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm having the same problem.  Were you ever able to get it to work?  I've tried using both mine & my husbands amazon account and keep getting "Failed to connect with http status code 0."


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Disregard...found the answer in another thread.  I ran the program as administrator and now it works.


----------

